# My first Project, Assault on Black Reach



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

This is my first try at painting minitures, any comments/ tips would be helpfull thanks.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Very impressive for your first attempt. As for tips, add some blood effects to your CCWs particularly on the Orks, though make sure you don't go overboard or it can just look silly. You should highlight the captain's head, at the moment it appears to be monochromatic.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Very good. If this is your first attempt ever then you are doing great . 

A few tips.

When preparing the models i.e. assembling and cleaning etc. Grab a file and get rid of all the mould lines on the mini before you paint it. 

Try and get hold of some GW washes. Just adding a little but of these washes to your models will add lots of depth and shading with minimal effort. 

Highlight wise you could just start with adding a little bit of white to the colour. For example. 

1st layer - Ultramarines Blue
2nd layer - Ultra'blue with a little bit of white- this is added to the edges and the bits that stand out on the model.

Practice makes perfect with highlighting so don't worry if it doesn't look as good as you expect first time round.

I hope his helps .

*LTP*


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, shall take all on board and update wen i have more done.


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

terminator done finally


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

Finished a terminator squad, next i will be painting my dreadnought any tips on improving them would be great. thanks


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I can’t tell for sure if you have this done or not, but try painting the rim of the bases in a brownish color, it will clean up the bases and put a finishing touch on the flock work you have done.


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

dreadnought done today, next tactical squad and then captain


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

Captain and my first attempt at converting


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The progress in your skills in less than a month is startling. Well done. The captain is excellent.


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

thanks, i have veterans and scouts and a land speeder on the way so i will post wen i have more done.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Great progress, keep itup! Loving that captain especially.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome work.. + Rep


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

That can't be some of your first models! But you get reputation anyways, because i think that captain is above my skill level.


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

This is a defence line im working on whilst i wait for deliveries, still more details to do, my first attempt at scenery, wat do you guys think of it so far?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Now that is some pretty good work, especially for a first go, you've clearly got a knack for this sort of thing! +rep!


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

defence line finished, think i might make 4 of these.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

The 'U' looks like it could do with some straightening up, but other than that some solid work. 

As for the painting, drybrushing can give the grey more depth and realism. Check out this thread, on on of the last posts it says how I did the drybrushing


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice job, i can see you getting very good are some more complex things.
Now try some tyrannids and see how you like trying to get their nooks and crannys XD
+ rep for u!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

You have got some really great looking stuff here! I really like how your Ork skin and your captain turned out. His tabard and the gold trim is excellently done! +rep


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

You have got some talent! For painting and making terrain! 

I can see you going far  +Rep!


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

thanks 4 all coments, this is sgt telion and snipers ive been working on, any thoughts on camo scheme?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would advise you review the pictures before you post them, some of them it looks like a mass of blurs. I would thin your paints some more. They look a bit thick on the model, it will help get rid of some of the graininess that you can see on your models.

If you can, drill out the barrels of the guns, it will make them look a lot better. Also on the highlights use thinner coats and it will help the color go on a bit smoother and there will be less color transition.'

On the stripping on the gun, get a piece of paper and practice applying the same pressure on the brush to keep them uniform.

For less then a month your stuff looks great and that captain is amazing.


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice work!+rep

Camo cloaks look good but the stripes on Telion's gun look a little strange. Maybe do it in light gray/dark gray like the cloaks?

Also, there's a bit of gold paint spatter on his leg by the skull.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

A hobby knife wil clean up the seems. Its really noticable in the last 2 pics of your 5th set of photos. Great painting skills though.


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

This is my first attempt at foamcard ruins how does it look so far? any thing else i shud add b4 i paint n flock it?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Love it mate, just make it look a bit more rundown and you have definately surpassed me  +rep


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work on the scenery, love the models .


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Your terrain is unreal, I love it. + rep.


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks again for all coments, I have not posted in a while as ive been busy but here's my ruins finished and a vanguard veteran squad. c&c welcome


----------



## walbo69er (Feb 12, 2011)

good work on the buildings


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Must have missed this log before, i'd have to echo the comments of how well you've done with your first foray into the hobby :victory:

The scenery is very good, and seems you have a knack for it. I'd check out the scenery forum here on heresy for some more tips to get it looking more realistic as i'm sure with a bit more practice you could be making some epic stuff.

Painting wise the models look neat and tidy, but it's difficult to give anymore CC without better pictures. If you can i'd try taking them outside on a light (not too sunny) day, lighting seems to be your main problem so that should sort them out.

Keep it up!


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Varakir I live in scotland so outside on a bright sunny day is not gonna happen.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

The building turned out very nice as did the sniper squad.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

wow really good looking there mate
rep+ I'v been in the hobby a few yrs now and i still haven't completed one army >.<

With the ruins, just in my option if your using them in game, add a hatch or ladder/stairs etc so you know where to measure distance from when they are traveling up and down the building. but thats jsut nit picking, looks freacking sweet thou:victory:

If you have problems getting rid of mold line and flash, I have shit eye sight so its a pain for me, I spray the models a light cote white before even taking them off the spruce, as it lets me see the lines are a lot more clearer, thou it could just be a me thing....


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice stuff - I especially love that ruin. 

Good job + Rep


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The terrain is very well done, far better than I can do for sure. The models as well are well done but I must echo a few others and point out the need to both remove flash and mold lines as well as the need to thin your paints. I never go any less that 1:1 paint:water in order to keep my paint as thin as possible and I have a tendency to use a great deal of metallics which are thicker by nature than normal paints. This will mean that you may have to make a couple more passes with the paints to get good coverage but it isn't really that much more work and the results far outweigh the costs.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Pazzzmck said:


> Thanks Varakir I live in scotland so outside on a bright sunny day is not gonna happen.


I hear you. I'm down in somerset and we've only had about 3 days this year that i've been able to take pics outside.


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments and advice, this forum has taught me a lot so far and i think helped me improve my painting skills, here is an army shot so far, i still have a tac squad, combat squad and scout squad boxed, and as you can see rihno, land speeder , assault squad and chaplain to finish.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Looking sweet so far. pretty solid painting too. very impressive.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Altogether they look like a really nice force


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Loving it mate. Get that rhino and assault squad painted up and you will have bested most of us in having all your minis complete!

Would like to see two more speeders and a dread, with some heavy armour if you are looking for ideas with what to paint next.


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

Finished cassius today, he will run with my vets, think i need more practice with highlighting, looking at these pics i can see its a bit thick in places. Next up rhino.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Any chance to get larger pictures? Upload to something like photobucket or imageshack and then when you post click on the mountain-looking icon to insert images from the site (copy paste direct link). Would be much easier to see the pictures to comment on them.

Other than that looks like some nice work from what I can see.


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

ok thanks i'll try that


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

Finished rihno today, how does it look?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks nice mate, your blue is very smooth and the edge highlights look crisp.

The weathering looks good, but a little strange. It's pretty dirty at the bottom and scratched, but the top looks pristine. Try adding a watered down mix of blue & brown into the recesses of the model to give it a slightly dirtier look. Also, the tracks are completely clean!

Carefully drybrushing some black onto the smoke stacks is another nice touch, but go very light to start with and build up, as too much would wreck a lovely paintjob.

You have a great log going here, keep it up!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

you have a nice log here 
I agree with Varakir on the tracks and smoke stacks it will make the model look more "used in battle", if you know what i mean

One question is the armor on cassius so shiny or is it the picture, have you sealed it with the matt varnish?
you could use some more black ink on the legs it will make your highlighting smoother(just the thing i would try anyway)

other than that great job!

Siskin


----------

